# SX-70 Blend



## Meysha (Mar 24, 2007)

Has anyone had a chance to use this new SX-70 Blend film that's coming out of Europe?

I can't find a definate yes or no if it's manipulable. Even their own distribution site unsaleable.com contradicts themselves. One minute they say you can manipulate it, the other they say you can't.

Even though I haven't tried it, i seem to think it's not manipulable because sx70 film on ebay is getting pretty expensive! it's up to Aus$5 a photo now.


----------



## ferny (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.polaroid.com/global/prin...4488338439&bmUID=1174723813567&bmLocale=en_GB

http://www.polaroid.com/sx70/en/index.html

http://www.polaroid.com/global/deta...4488338434&bmUID=1174723892377&bmLocale=en_GB

http://www.chemie.unibas.ch/~holder/blend/



> This film cannot be manipulated any better than 600 film.


 Does that mean anything to you?


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2007)

It's basically a "No". The Time Zero film is no longer being produced, and this emulsion was what allowed for manipulation.

However, I _have _seen images of this new film being "manipulated", but it's not the same. A talented artist can make anything work, of course, and I've seen lots of black lines applied to an appealing dramatic effect. But the dyes themselves don't appear to be malleable.

This new film's main purpose in life is to keep our SX-70 Land cameras from being completely useless - it solves the ISO problem inherent with the trick of getting regular 600 film packs into the camera and having to use an external ND filter. The new film packs have the ND filter encased, so it's seamless to use.


----------



## Meysha (Mar 25, 2007)

Ferny: 

Terri: Thank you.


----------



## ferny (Mar 25, 2007)

Put that tongue away or I'll grab it and yank on it.


----------

